# Bottle Feeding Cows Milk?



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a 6 wk old Saanen/ND doe. The breeder I bought her from did not give any instructions to bottle feed. A member of this forum advised me to try to put her on the bottle. I am getting a Pritchards Teat today, and will try tonight. Is cows milk good? Just a regular jug from the grocery store? idk if its pasteurized, is it fine if it is? Im thinking 10oz twice a day.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kass said:


> I have a 6 wk old Saanen/ND doe. The breeder I bought her from did not give any instructions to bottle feed. A member of this forum advised me to try to put her on the bottle. I am getting a Pritchards Teat today, and will try tonight. Is cows milk good? Just a regular jug from the grocery store? idk if its pasteurized, is it fine if it is? Im thinking 10oz twice a day.


Yes the red top whole cows milk from the grocery is fine. You need weigh the goat to figure out how much milk a day she needs. And SHAME ON THE BREEDER!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Yes the red top whole cows milk from the grocery is fine. You need weigh the goat to figure out how much milk a day she needs. And SHAME ON THE BREEDER!


Ok. Will try the bottle. Will she take it, having been off milk for 2 days?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It’s going to depend on the kid. Being off milk for 2 days is a great motivator to get her to at least try. If she does not take the bottle, it’s not the end of the world. I’ve in the past lost a doe with 6 week kids and they wouldn’t take a bottle. In NO WAY am I saying selling a kid at 6 weeks is ok though. Anyways if she won’t take a bottle you will have to make sure she has good quality feed for her. A good goat grain with some calf manna added in is my go to.
But back to the bottle feeding. She is not going to just take it if you show it to her. Pry her mouth open and put the bottle in. She is going to fight you. Squeeze a little milk in her mouth and see if that does the trick. Sometimes I have to pull the nipple out of their mouth and let them think about what’s in their mouth on their own terms. Then repeat. A few things that have totally failed for me but worth a shot. Try putting a washcloth over her head, so it’s dark and like what it was when she was nursing mom. Try a little honey, molasses or karo, something sweet on the nipple and see if that gets her going. But don’t give up after the first try. I’ve had some that took to it right away, some it took a few days of fighting and others that just flat out refused. If she absolutely refuses and she’s really not eating big girl food (hay and grain) real well as a LAST resort try putting it in a pan and dip her nose in it. This is the absolute last resort. If that is the only way she will eat milk then I strongly suggest holding the pan up for her while she eats. If she gets any dirt or yuck in it she will be sucking it down and causing stomach issues. 
Another thing that does help get them going on the nipple is if the hole is larger. That way when your forcing it, it kinda flows into the mouth and your not having to totally squeeze it the whole time. But be take deep breaths and don’t get frustrated. You very well could have a fight on your hands and it’s easy to get annoyed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its not impossible at all..but not easy. I got 2 month old kids on a bottle..took 2 days but then I have had babies refuse no matter what and had to stay on mom
Here is how I get it done. 
Fix a very warm bottle and put a little honey on the nipper. Sit baby on your lap.tuck her legs and with one hand hold her chin. Dip your finger into honey and place far back in her tongue to stimulate sucking..do this a few times until she eagerly accepts the next taste..then slip the nipple in. She will taste the honey first then the milk. This may take some time and definitely patience. 
Buy quality wholesale cows milk.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> It's going to depend on the kid. Being off milk for 2 days is a great motivator to get her to at least try. If she does not take the bottle, it's not the end of the world. I've in the past lost a doe with 6 week kids and they wouldn't take a bottle. In NO WAY am I saying selling a kid at 6 weeks is ok though. Anyways if she won't take a bottle you will have to make sure she has good quality feed for her. A good goat grain with some calf manna added in is my go to.
> But back to the bottle feeding. She is not going to just take it if you show it to her. Pry her mouth open and put the bottle in. She is going to fight you. Squeeze a little milk in her mouth and see if that does the trick. Sometimes I have to pull the nipple out of their mouth and let them think about what's in their mouth on their own terms. Then repeat. A few things that have totally failed for me but worth a shot. Try putting a washcloth over her head, so it's dark and like what it was when she was nursing mom. Try a little honey, molasses or karo, something sweet on the nipple and see if that gets her going. But don't give up after the first try. I've had some that took to it right away, some it took a few days of fighting and others that just flat out refused. If she absolutely refuses and she's really not eating big girl food (hay and grain) real well as a LAST resort try putting it in a pan and dip her nose in it. This is the absolute last resort. If that is the only way she will eat milk then I strongly suggest holding the pan up for her while she eats. If she gets any dirt or yuck in it she will be sucking it down and causing stomach issues.
> Another thing that does help get them going on the nipple is if the hole is larger. That way when your forcing it, it kinda flows into the mouth and your not having to totally squeeze it the whole time. But be take deep breaths and don't get frustrated. You very well could have a fight on your hands and it's easy to get annoyed


I Just tried, and after a few minutes she took it! I only gave her 8 oz to get her used to it


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good job. Be sure to weigh her and feed her based on her weiggt so not to overfeeding. 
Weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get weight in oz. Then multiply that number by 10% to see how much per day she needs..then divide into 3 bottles a day. After her bottle. Check her tumny..you want a flat but firm tummy..nit too pooches and not sunjen in. Adjust her amount as needed.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

As you probably know, with the Pritchard nipple, make sure that little vent hole in the yellow cap is facing up. (Some people are not aware of that).


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> As you probably know, with the Pritchard nipple, make sure that little vent hole in the yellow cap is facing up. (Some people are not aware of that).


And do NOT loose the bb. (doh)(rofl)

I jist uhm "read" that somewhere..... never did it here..... nope nope nope. :shrugrofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> As you probably know, with the Pritchard nipple, make sure that little vent hole in the yellow cap is facing up. (Some people are not aware of that).


Tried to find a Pritchards, no luck. they only had Producers Pride. It worked fine.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Kass said:


> Tried to find a Pritchards, no luck. they only had Producers Pride. It worked fine.


It is probably is a pritchard nipple. Yellow nipple and red cap most likely.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> It is probably is a pritchard nipple. Yellow nipple and red cap most likely.


 It is black
I upped the amount of milk to 12 oz this morning, but she would only take half


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kass said:


> It is black
> I upped the amount of milk to 12 oz this morning, but she would only take half


That's a good start! Keep it up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting her to take half is better than nothing. 

It is better than over feeding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Half is fine! Half is great! She is a bit unsure of things I’m sure so just give her some time. You are doing a great job goat mama!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..definitely better than over feeding. Be sure to weigh her ..feel tummy after her bottle to see if it's a happy belly


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Youre doing great. I would keep probiotics on hand just incase


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Jessica84 said:


> Half is fine! Half is great! She is a bit unsure of things I'm sure so just give her some time. You are doing a great job goat mama!


Yesterday she took 8 oz. This morning she took probably 8 oz, maybe less. A couple hours ago she took only 2-4 oz. I went back to grain at usual time, and she was scouring! What do I do?! I only saw her do it after she already ate her grain.
EDIT: I should also add, its not liquid scours. It looks like Number 4 on the poop charts online.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give some probiotics. See how she is in the morning. Are you putting a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day?

Please only post in one thread. Posting the same thing in multiple threads is against the rules and makes it confusing.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Give some probiotics. See how she is in the morning. Are you putting a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day?
> 
> Please only post in one thread. Posting the same thing in multiple threads is against the rules and makes it confusing.


Sorry. Wanted to get as many answers as possible...also updating for people I was already talking to...wont do it again... I understand...
Should I be putting baking soda?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Give some probiotics. See how she is in the morning. Are you putting a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day?
> 
> Please only post in one thread. Posting the same thing in multiple threads is against the rules and makes it confusing.


The past few days her poop has been clumpy. I thought it was because of the diet change, so I waited. It didn't stop, so this morning I gave her probiotics. It went from clumpy/wet to liquid. What do I do? She is eating hay/forage and is drinking about 8 oz of milk twice a day. Last night and this morning she didn't want her grain.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Test her poo for cocci with your vet - I would give specto guard to stop the scouring, no grain, switch to electrolytes for 24 hours, start back with milk after. Dose for specto guard is 2x the pig dose twice a day. She may have cocci that you have to treat, given her age and the stress of a move. There are multiple threads on here about cocci treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the kid is 3 or more weeks old, cocci is suspect.

It could be worms too, depending on age.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> If the kid is 3 or more weeks old, cocci is suspect.
> 
> It could be worms too, depending on age.


Is there any way to tell other than getting a fecal test? She is still eating and moving around. She is 7 weeks


----------



## Charles Earley (Feb 10, 2020)

Kass said:


> I have a 6 wk old Saanen/ND doe. The breeder I bought her from did not give any instructions to bottle feed. A member of this forum advised me to try to put her on the bottle. I am getting a Pritchards Teat today, and will try tonight. Is cows milk good? Just a regular jug from the grocery store? idk if its pasteurized, is it fine if it is? Im thinking 10oz twice a day.


----------



## Charles Earley (Feb 10, 2020)

Kass said:


> I have a 6 wk old Saanen/ND doe. The breeder I bought her from did not give any instructions to bottle feed. A member of this forum advised me to try to put her on the bottle. I am getting a Pritchards Teat today, and will try tonight. Is cows milk good? Just a regular jug from the grocery store? idk if its pasteurized, is it fine if it is? Im thinking 10oz twice a day.


I understand the situation you're in. The breeder we purchased our goats from told us everything including to contact her with any questions we had. We feed our goats until they were 4 months old before we stopped. Hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

No - there is no other way to tell, until things get really bad - which I'm sure you don't want to do. I run fecals a few times a year to make sure they are in good health and not in need of treatment. Coccidia is nothing to mess with - most vets can do this very inexpensively. Cocci can cause drastic weight loss, internal damage and sometimes even death. Young kids are very susceptible.


----------



## MagpieG (Mar 3, 2019)

Kass said:


> I have a 6 wk old Saanen/ND doe. The breeder I bought her from did not give any instructions to bottle feed. A member of this forum advised me to try to put her on the bottle. I am getting a Pritchards Teat today, and will try tonight. Is cows milk good? Just a regular jug from the grocery store? idk if its pasteurized, is it fine if it is? Im thinking 10oz twice a day.


Here's a recipe for milk replacer: 1 gallon of whole milk with about 2 cups removed, 1 cup buttermilk and 1 cup evaporated milk; if there's room, add enough milk back to fill the jug and shake thoroughly.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I took her to the vet. She has coccidia! Treating with meds from the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet seen her and she is getting treatment.


----------

